# No Sound From REW...



## pinoybboy2004 (Sep 10, 2009)

Hi again,

Earlier today I had REW up and running in what was a successful signal path:

Laptop to
Mobile Pre USB to
Behringer 32 Channel Mixer to
Main Speakers

I could generate pink noise and all of the other tests and was able to calibrate my mic (although I did that part wrong) After a couple of hours fiddling around, REW stopped sending signals to the Mobile USB and the Behringer mixer...It was really frustrating trying to trouble shoot it. I'm going back to the building to try again tonight. The WEIRD thing is that I could run Winamp through the signal path (without alterting any gain) and it made it to the Behringer fine and out of the main speakers. But when I tried to generates tones in REW they did not go through. 

:dontknow:

Anyone know what happened here? I tried to re-install REW but that didn't help. When I uplug everything and run REW through my laptop speakers I'm able to generate tones fine.

-Brent


----------



## pinoybboy2004 (Sep 10, 2009)

hmmm, just checkin my Mobile Pre USB here at home. I don't know if the sample rate would affect the result but I had it set to 44.1 on the control settings of the USB Pre but at 48.8 on the REW input / output settings. I'll try that first...


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

brucek is better at these problems than I am, but he's out of pocket this evening. 

I think it's usually it's the sound card and/or OS that's the "gotcha" with these situations. Make sure you have all the sound card's current/latest drivers loaded for your OS. Vista users have reported compatibility problems with this sound card, in case that applies to you. If not, check the usual - make sure you don't have it muted in the computer's Volume Control panel. After that, make sure the proper device (USB) is chosen in REW's drop down window for Input and Output devices.

Hope this helps...

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## pinoybboy2004 (Sep 10, 2009)

It was working again when I went back tonight. Strange...Anyway, I have the results and will be posting them on a new thread. Thanks.


----------



## robcart65 (Oct 10, 2009)

It is so interesting


----------

